# MXL back from the painters



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Finally. Picked it up Saturday. I took the damn thing to the shop in March. It looks great. I'm glad I had him repaint the fork because the colors were off. Worth getting right. 

Sunday morning I took it to my LBS to have the headset pressed in and get a few final small parts for the build. They said "Leave it here and come back in a few hours when we're not so busy. We'll get it done today." Well I got to the shop at 525pm and they closed at 500pm. FAIL.

I peeked in the back door and there was my frame with the new headset waiting for me. I was :cryin:. So back I go tonight to pick it up and start getting the parts moved over from the Trek. 

Sorry no pics yet. FAIL #2. I'll try and get some up tomorrow.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Ahh, what a tease! I was expecting some full color glory shots of the new paint! 

Sounds like it turned out great and can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I can't wait to see it....The frame is beautiful


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

So not fair.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Massive Freaking FAIL!!

I almost sent you a message this weekend asking what was going on. I am waiting for pics of this.

SOON.


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

Images we need, images...


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

FAIL #3 ALERT!!

I picked up the frame last night and it looks great with the HS & fork all installed, etc. Apparently I also picked up some massive freaking virus or headcold or something. I am running a 101 fever and am achy and my throat hurts. So I put the frame on my work bench and went to bed at 830pm. Didn't install one part or take one picture. 

I suck. I'll do my best for tonight.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

dude...you suck.....pics of your merckx are all I have keeping me from ending it all....well maybe not that bad but pretty darn important


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> dude...you suck.....pics of your merckx are all I have keeping me from ending it all....well maybe not that bad but pretty darn important


Try not to off yourself in one of the 5 star resorts of Puerto Rico and St Croix, mmmkay.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Fail...you must redeem yourself for this dissapointing no picture poast.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Redemption from my previous FAILS?

Crappy cell phone pics. I couldn't find the digi-cam last night. I'll take better ones as I build her up. Last pic is the donor bike with a spare rear wheel. I busticated two spokes on Sat. The LBS is rebuilding it for me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

"gel'

That was worth waiting for.

Beautiful.

And a flat crown fork to boot, you is a lucky man indeed.


Gorgeous.

Hey - any idea who your painter used to do the decals??

I need to get in touch with him I think.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Thanks TMB. High praise from you. 

He only touched up the dings in the frame, so it's basically the same as before. The fork got the brunt of the attention. I didn't think the "proper" MXL paint job would work on that fork so I had him just copy that frame stripe down the fork. I think it turned out great.

Painter Dave Cheakas did mention that he had Merckx stencils in his library somewhere. So it would be worth calling him to see what he's got. Also mentioned that he had a stash of MAX tubing for any repairs that might be needed. 

A few of the guys at the LBS were very complimentary too. One guy said "Remind me in September and I'll get Eddy to autograph some stuff for you when I go to Interbike." I think I'll take some pics of the built up bike and get him to sign those. :thumbsup: 

Last question, do you REALLY think the MXL is an upgrade from the Trek?  



toomanybikes said:


> "gel'
> 
> That was worth waiting for.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

innergel said:


> Last question, do you REALLY think the MXL is an upgrade from the Trek?


Funny Man!


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

It's only fitting the frame that started the whole South African clear-out look this beautiful. Very nice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Innergel,

I was thinking about your bike today, and the pics of the Trek.

I don't know what the relationship of the head tube length is to what you need, but if you are possibly looking at having to use a bunch of spacers, take a look at the "heads up" product that Serotta make.

It is a press fit unit that goes into the head tube, essentially extends the head tube by 20 mm, and cuts down on the sapcer stack.

My guess is you could even get your painter to paint it for you.

http://www.serotta.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=SCB&Product_Code=HEADSUP&Category_Code=SSAMP

I think this is a brilliant product.


----------



## Rik H (May 11, 2007)

That fork turned out brilliant! I agree with your painter that the original MXL fork graphic perhaps wouldn't have suited the relatively slender nature of the De Rosa fork. Also good on him to try again to get the color match just right. You have one pretty bike in the making.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Knowing this frame is slightly undersized to begin with, I'm going to have to make some compromises on my preferred aesthetics. A little bit longer post and spacer stack are defintely two spots that will have to be tweaked. I'd have preferred 2cm taller and at least 1cm longer in the TT, but beggars can't be choosers in this instance. 

I intend to leave the fork alone until I can get the fit dialed in just right. The reality is that I could tolerate some more drop on the Trek so any differential on the MXL should be doable. There is 10cm of fork above the HS. I'm thinking a 3cm spacer stack is what it will take. That will hopefully give me a level stem and the proper saddle/bar drop. 

Once I get the fit dialed in, I'll start swapping out parts with more appropriate ones. I've got plenty in the parts bin that will allow me to move stuff around without spending a bunch of cash. I'll definitely keep that Serotta bit in mind. 

Any and all thoughts are appreciated. Keep em coming.



toomanybikes said:


> Innergel,
> 
> I was thinking about your bike today, and the pics of the Trek.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

innergel said:


> Knowing this frame is slightly undersized to begin with, I'm going to have to make some compromises on my preferred aesthetics. A little bit longer post and spacer stack are defintely two spots that will have to be tweaked. I'd have preferred 2cm taller and at least 1cm longer in the TT, but beggars can't be choosers in this instance.
> 
> I intend to leave the fork alone until I can get the fit dialed in just right. The reality is that I could tolerate some more drop on the Trek so any differential on the MXL should be doable. There is 10cm of fork above the HS. I'm thinking a 3cm spacer stack is what it will take. That will hopefully give me a level stem and the proper saddle/bar drop.
> 
> ...


well, the nice thing about the Serotta part is that it becomes part of your head tube, essentially a head tube extension, so you 30 mm of spacers would in fact only be 10 mm. Probably sounder, safer, and definitely better looking.


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

Very nice combo innergel!, MXL with flat crown fork, enjoy!

Toomany, could you school me on the safety issue of too many spacers, Is there a big difference between a spacer stack of 10 mm, or 30 mm in terms of handling or safety?

Best, vlckx


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Here are a few pics of the built up bike. They are kind of dark and don't have the final silver post, bars and stem on there, but you get the idea. I'll cut the steerer tube and wrap the bars when all the parts are switched over.

Am I the first person to actually get one of these frames up and running? I haven't seen any more built up pics yet.


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow. Just wow. That green paint is dynamite and uncommon. Great job on the fork. 

I haven't checked in here for a while - did I miss the bar tape discussion? What color will you wrap? That white saddle looks nice. 

The SA Arco and Corsa.01 we bought will probably be winter projects. Gotta collect some more silver alloy and white tape in the meantime....


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

KayTee said:


> Wow. Just wow. That green paint is dynamite and uncommon. Great job on the fork.
> 
> I haven't checked in here for a while - did I miss the bar tape discussion? What color will you wrap? That white saddle looks nice.
> 
> The SA Arco and Corsa.01 we bought will probably be winter projects. Gotta collect some more silver alloy and white tape in the meantime....


Thanks kaytee. 

Def. going with white tape to match the saddle. Since those bars are getting changed with the other parts, I didn't want to wrap them and then turnaround and unwrap/install bars/rewrap a week or two later. Plus I'm still tweaking the position of the hoods a bit.

Sounds like a great winter coming up. Steel Merckxi require silver and white :thumbsup: Honey brown Brooks leather would also be acceptable.


----------



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

Beautiful! How's it ride? Look out for fresh concrete.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

could you put some campy on that bike for crying out loud?!?!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

I am The Edge said:


> could you put some campy on that bike for crying out loud?!?!
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


Gawd yes.


Shimano on a Merckx. You're going to h*ll I can tell you right now.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Room 1201 said:


> Gawd yes.
> 
> 
> Shimano on a Merckx. You're going to h*ll I can tell you right now.


For real. What was I thinking? Who'd ever put Shimano on a Merckx?


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I am The Edge said:


> could you put some campy on that bike for crying out loud?!?!
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


Who cares? That bike was built to be used, not ridden to the coffe house in baggy pants. That frame will outlast a set of campy or shimano components in any case, its built Ford tough. I think it's possible to get ones underwear in a knot a little overmuch in the sport of cycling.

In any event, nice bike I have never seen that paint job before. You can pass that tank on to your kids if they are tough enough to ride it.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

jroden said:


> Who cares? That bike was built to be used, not ridden to the coffe house in baggy pants. That frame will outlast a set of campy or shimano components in any case, its built Ford tough. I think it's possible to get ones underwear in a knot a little overmuch in the sport of cycling.
> 
> In any event, nice bike I have never seen that paint job before. You can pass that tank on to your kids if they are tough enough to ride it.



well moreon, i happen to know innergel for over 20 years now and he knows that i am just kidding with him.

maybe you missed this thing ----> :thumbsup: <---- in my post.

it's called a "sense of humor"...look it up.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

JeffN said:


> Beautiful! How's it ride? Look out for fresh concrete.


Thanks Jeff! Rides great so far. Totally different than the aluminum Trek. Being a steel aficianado yourself, I'm sure you have some idea. 

I haven't taken it out on any long rides yet. Just an hour or so a few times. Gimme 1000 miles or so on it and I'll post a full ride review. I expect nothing but greatness though.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

innergel said:


> Thanks Jeff! Rides great so far. Totally different than the aluminum Trek. Being a steel aficianado yourself, I'm sure you have some idea.
> 
> I haven't taken it out on any long rides yet. Just an hour or so a few times. Gimme 1000 miles or so on it and I'll post a full ride review. I expect nothing but greatness though.


Steel is where it's at for me. I have the other MXL (Colnago) and love it. No desire for a new bike.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I am The Edge said:


> well moreon, i happen to know innergel for over 20 years now and he knows that i am just kidding with him.
> 
> maybe you missed this thing ----> :thumbsup: <---- in my post.
> 
> it's called a "sense of humor"...look it up.


Sorry to be a "moreon" how ignorant of me.


----------

